# Modifying/bracing a sideboard



## Wallace (21 Jul 2014)

Please tell me if I'm being stupid, part of thinks I am and the rest tells me I'm not. 

I'd like to use an existing sideboard as the cabinet for a Roma 240, I'm just trying to not have to build a complete new cabinet for it. 

It's got a cupboard at either end and three drawers in the middle. Now I figure that if I add a supporting frame in both cupboards that this will add enough strength to take the weight of the aquarium. Now onto the feet of the sideboard, if I again build a frame similar to how you would for decking but with more cross sections would this add enough support to the base to stop the weight of the tank forcing the feet through the bottom and causing the whole thing to drop to the floor?

I think I've made sense?

So, am I being stupid? 

Here is a pic of it as it stands now. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian (21 Jul 2014)

I don't know if you have a Roma 240 cabinet, I used to have one and was surprised at how flimsy it was. The cabinet is made of wood that is only 10mm thick and only supports the weight of the tank via the sides and a middle section at the front and back. I have no doubt that this cabinet is strong enough, but I would suggest that you might need to change the feet if they aren't metal and securely screwed in place. 

Worse case, the cabinet wont buckle instantly anyway, you'll notice some bowing in the middle of the cabinet, the top middle drawer and the doors may not open properly. If this happens, you'll know you need to add supports. 

What does the rear of the cabinet look like? Is there support along the back?


----------



## Wallace (21 Jul 2014)

I don't have the Roma cabinet but I know how they are constructed. I did have an 80cm tank on the sideboard and it was fine with the weight of that, but obviously the 120cm is going to be more than double the weight of that and then some. 

The back of the sideboard is open on the drawers, and just hardboard backed on the end cupboards. I think purely as there is no back I'll add some internal framework just to be on the safe side. I could do without 225 - 240 litres of water on my lounge floor. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (21 Jul 2014)

Adding an internal structure, with back, out of 18 mm. of MDF in both cupboards on the ends, should be plenty. As far as the feet go, I suppose adding two more feet across the center line lengthwise, and under each sepparation between cupboard and drawers, should again be plenty, as long as no one 100 kilos+ should freefall against it, I don't see the stand, and thus the feet, moving all that much.


----------



## Wallace (22 Jul 2014)

Well, the sideboard is now a cabinet. Tank is full and all doors and drawers open as they should, and everything is level  

The only reason I didn't want to build a new cabinet is because the tank, heater and filter only cost me £50 and I wanted it to stay a bargain so that I could spend on plants etc 

So at the moment I'm a happy bunny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

